
Helm adds a link to a YouTube video on all charts - onefullclick
https://github.com/helm/helm/blob/master/pkg/chartutil/save.go#L34
======
al2o3cr
For people who don't instantly spot Base64 data (ie, normal humans), if you
remove the `+` and decode the remainder with Base64 you get

    
    
        https://youtu.be/z9Uz1icjwrM

~~~
farisjarrah
Is this a joke or something? Whats the significance of Elves Riding to
Eisengard for 12 hours?

